# 3/4 log corner



## sstuartjones (Jan 30, 2016)

I have access to some 10" cedar logs @ 10 foot long. Id like to cut 1/4 pie wedge out and use 2 of them to frame the entry way from the kitchen to the living room and span between them with an arched beam so it looks like the 2 logs are the corner posts of the opening and arched span is tenoned into the top at ceiling height.

as of yet I have not been able to get the log to stay straight after removing 1/4 wedge the height of the log, it keeps "drawing away" from the corner, and I have gone back in, popped a string line and chiseled it straight for the 2nd time.

any suggestions, on how to do this and keep it from bowing?

I was thinking of starting over and once i cut the wedge out, using some timber lock bolts drilled into the log and into the corner post of the studs and hoping that once anchored it will stay out and "dry" straight without pulling away from the wall.

open for suggestions



thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

It's gonna be tough. Logs will bow....especially smaller ones like that as you remove material. There is stress built into the log and as you remove material it allows it to move. May need different logs......straight, true and growing vertical.....no twisting or leaning. That builds stress.


----------

